

Hadoop powered BI and Analytics - komljen
http://www.atlantbh.com/hadoop-powered-bi-and-analytics-part-2/

======
jurre
Having worked doing BI work for a bit during a semester off it seemed like
there is so much money to be made in the 'BI for the masses' space.
Interesting to see some competition for SAP , MS and Oracle popping up, I'm
rooting for them.

------
saosebastiao
Pentaho and Tableau are nice. Jaspersoft not so much but they have the best
reporting design software. All of them are a refreshing break from
Oracle/Microsoft

~~~
grzaks
I just found Pentaho few days ago and we plan to use it for BI on our huge
mongo db data set. Any hints you could provide?

